# What's the catch?



## Enquiring Mind

Hi everyone, thanks to those who replied to my previous queries with your helpful explanations and insights. These are questions it's well-nigh impossible to find the answers to in dictionaries and grammar books. If I may, I have another brain-teaser: how would you say in Czech "*What's the catch?*" or  "Where's the catch?"

Context: let's say someone offered to do you a favour, help you with something, or do some work for you, and said he was doing it for free, out of the goodness of his heart, he didn't want anything in return, no payment, no reward.  You might say: "It sounds too good to be true - *what's the catch?*"   

It can also be used of anything that sounds like an incredible bargain, as in this example taken from a consumer shopping website:   "The 99p mobile phone: *What's the catch?*   "[Name of a company] started selling a mobile phone for 99p on Friday.  The handset is basic and ugly - a [model number of the mobile]  - and you have to buy £10 PAYG [pay as you go] credit.  And that's it? Yes, that's it: there is no catch."

The best I could come up with from my dictionaries were words like chytač, chytačka, chyták, háček.
As forum users are supposed to offer their own attempt, what about:
"Kde je ten háček?"
"V čem to vrže?" (just my guess, probably wrong, sounds more like "Where's that squeak coming from?", but I don't know)
"Co se za tím skrývá?" 
All contributions gratefully received!


----------



## bibax

*háček*, *chyták*

I should say:

_V čem je háček?_

_Co máš za lubem?_

(_Kde to skřípe?_ is something else)

A hidden problem is *zakopaný pes* (= nigger in the woodpile).

_Kde je zakopaný pes?_


----------



## just.am

Bibax is absolutely right.

You can also say: "to je (určitě) nějaký chyták" / "to bude chyták"
"co se za tím skrývá" is okay, but sounds like textbook

"v čem je háček" is a best translation is both situations mentioned


----------



## Voki

"V čem je háček" is definetely the best and "the most Czech". The others would be comprehensible, but sound a little bit awkward to a native speaker. Keep saying the first one


----------

